# What's the point of "bulking up"?



## troyguitar (Sep 21, 2011)

Assuming you don't have a job that requires lifting very heavy things, what benefit is there? I've thought about it off and on over the years and always conclude that the main results would be a _dramatic _increase in my food budget and having to buy all new clothes - not to mention the loss of free time spent strength training that could go to say practicing guitar.

Do people with more muscle mass live longer or have fewer issues with heart disease? I know they tend to have more back/knee/etc. problems merely from carrying around so much more weight, but maybe there is some big health benefit that offsets it. What am I missing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2011)

Being _fit_ is just good in general. Even if you have a desk job, especially if you like yourself some heavy amps. 

Body building though is a hobby, just like guitar or fixing up old cars. Folks get enjoyment out of it. 

I think your problem is, is that you're looking merely from a practicality angle. Which is funny considering all the money you (and I) have spent on what is essentailly worthless guitar gear.


----------



## avenger (Sep 21, 2011)

So when i bang your mother you can't do anything about it.



Also being fit etc. etc.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 21, 2011)

Depends on the person, there are lots of reasons people might want some more weight (not all of us can put it on as easy as others and I find it just as frustrating not being able to gain weight as those who cannot loose it).

But it could be anything from people not liking their appearance, wanting to be more fit and healthy and even self confidence can be a factor.

Alot of the answers are the same as for those who would want to loose weight but struggle to.

Personally the older I am getting the more concerned I am that I do not get enough nutrients and vitimins as I dont have a healthy enough appetite to consume large quantities of food in a varied diet. 

I have weighed the same weight since I have been 15/16 and I am now 22, some of us dont only want to gain weight but ideally 'need' to for optimum health.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

I've always kinda wanted to be lean/cut like Bruce Lee was (I've got the lean part down, but the cut part not so much) but I've never understood the attraction of looking like this:







Like Gallagher said in one of his stand-up routines (and I'm paraphrasing, here): What's the point of being able to lift 500lbs if you can't reach your arms far enough behind yourself to wipe your own butt?


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2011)

From an aesthetic only POV... I've been skinny, fat, and I've been jacked. I get way more attention from women (and some men) when i'm jacked and have a nice 6-pack then when I'm not. Same person, same personality... but it's the equivalent of a nice rack on a girl.... it gets you the initial attention (it's up to you and your personality from there). If you like shallow stripper type girls with daddy issues then it is pretty much a must to be jacked to some degree (e.g. see Jersey Shore). Also, I find that when I'm skinny/fat I tend to get into more verbal spats / near fights with people even over silly shit and even if they're 100% in the wrong, but when I'm jacked people either back down quickly or they look away and don't start shit at all. 

Similarly, my buddy is 5'10 265 and looks like a powerlifter/bodybuilder type (20" arms)... he's a teddy bear inside and would prob be walked all over and shit on if he was 150 lbs... but at 265 jacked I've never seen anyone start shit with him in over 10+ years and in most cases he can stop a fight just by giving people "that look". (FYI he has been studying JKD etc for 20+ years so he can actually back it up too)

/cool story

Of course "bulking up" and "in shape" are all relative terms.... who's to say whether the Jay Cutler type is healthier than the Lance Armstrong type(minus the cancer and PED factors).


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm with synrgy on this one (surprise?) and don't really mind being lean/cut, but bulked up is kind of weird. I also don't agree that you have to be visibly bulky/cut for some women to come up to you and gain attention; those tend to be the ones in it purely for looks, but at the same time if you can't tell they're shallow as you're talking to them, maybe it's a match made in heaven? 

Being fit overall is fine, but I don't see why anyone does wants to look that jacked up  To me it's rather unnecessary


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I've always kinda wanted to be lean/cut like Bruce Lee was (I've got the lean part down, but the cut part not so much) but I've never understood the attraction of looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did not just dis Kevin Levrone?!!! ahhhh heeeellllll naaaaah


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> I also don't agree that you have to be visibly bulky/cut for some women to come up to you and gain attention


 
_Never_ said that you _had_ to be... but being in shape _helps_... just like a nice rack. I know plenty of girls with A cups that get attention, too. But, a pair of nice C/D's popping out the top of a shirt for a girl is like blood in the water... 



> those tend to be the ones in it purely for looks, but at the same time if you can't tell they're shallow as you're talking to them, maybe it's a match made in heaven?


 
Sorry, but that just comes off as naive. You're suggesting that people don't initiate conversations/hookups due to looks, or if they do that makes them shallow. I refuse to believe that you don't check out girls (or guys) and only date based on personality... don't buy that and never will. 

I know girls that don't like muscles and prefer "teddy bear" type guys (chubby chaser?), but again we're talking about aesthetic and preferences based on looks.

I met my wife because I thought she was smoking hot (too hot for me) and the first things she noticed about me were my eyes and my arms... all physical attributes. We've been happily married/together 10+ years. So if our happiness is due to us being shallow, then good!



> Being fit overall is fine, but I don't see why anyone does wants to look that jacked up  To me it's rather unnecessary


 
Exactly... to _you_. I like being jacked. You judging me or anyone else for that just makes you sound shallow. You say that looks shouldn't matter, but then you hate on bodybuilders for how they choose to look.

Do you have long hair and weigh 135 lbs? What if I think all long haired kids are just _"poser wanna-be pot-smoking look-at-me-I'm-a-serious-musician-because-I-have-long-hair and have-the-body-of-a-12-year-old-girl hippies_? Maybe I don't see why anyone would want to look like that. But that sure sounds douchey...

Keep in mind that pic (Kev Levrone) is an extreme one and not like how most (>99%) amateur bodybuilder/weightlifters look. (Even editors of magazines like Ironman and Flex are saying that enough is enough and that some of these guys are polluting the sport) 

And we're not talking about any physical benefits of weightlifting, this has just been about aesthetics (from me)...

But for me, I see nothing wrong with who I consider the greatest bodybuilder ever... I wish I had the genetics and the time to look 10% as good...











*TLDR... I guess I'm just shocked how people on a musicians' website geared towards metal would be so judgemental of looks.*


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> You did not just dis Kevin Levrone?!!! ahhhh heeeellllll naaaaah



I didn't dis anyone. I just searched Google for the term 'body builder' and chose a picture I thought illustrated my point. I have no idea who Kevin Levrone is, but I'll now presume he's the guy in the picture.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 21, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> *TLDR... I guess I'm just shocked how people on a musicians' website geared towards metal would be so judgemental of looks.*


Even open minded people can be judgemental and loooooove stereotypes!

Like mentioned, enough is enough but there's nothing wrong with a good physique. I'm slowly lifting my way to a better body and trust me, it feels good. Especially as I used to have back issues... Ya know how great it feels to be 20, and after having spent nearly 2yrs waking up with a shit back every day, to finally wake up, stretch and notice your body suddenly works like it's supposed to?

Then again, it depends on what you consider bulked up. There's always the fine line between fit and buffed....


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 21, 2011)

So, I used to work out and follow bodybuilding, so I'm not going to chime in on this thread b/c I'd obviously be biased. I just wanted to point out the "201" division in bodybuilding (which will change to 212 next year.) All the guys in this division are 201lbs or less and they are incredibly built. It amazes me b/c I started following bodybuilding in the era of Ronnie Coleman and the beginning of Jay Cutler's career... times when these guys would weigh 300lbs in the off season!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 21, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> So, I used to work out and follow bodybuilding, so I'm not going to chime in on this thread b/c I'd obviously be biased. I just wanted to point out the "201" division in bodybuilding (which will change to 212 next year.) All the guys in this division are 201lbs or less and they are incredibly built. It amazes me b/c I started following bodybuilding in the era of Ronnie Coleman and the beginning of Jay Cutler's career... times when these guys would weigh 300lbs in the off season!



Is being "only" 201 lbs supposed to be small? I feel like I'd be fucking *huge *if I were anywhere near 201 (or 212) lbs. I'm 5'10" ~150 lbs with a good 15-20 lbs of fat that I could/should get rid of whenever I finally decide to take exercise seriously. It seems to me like people over 200 lbs aren't even the same species as me, like they have extra muscle groups that don't even exist on my body


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 21, 2011)

I think there's a lot of reasons as to why some guys want to be big sometimes it's due to insecurity and sometimes it's just the simple love of being huge but as a regular gym goer I meet plenty of guys (and the occasional girl!) who are big and they're often involved in some kind of sport/martial art or they compete as an amateur bodybuilder so they're not just in shape for the sake of vanity like a lot of people seem to assume. 

Myself and my brother are regular gym heads and over the past two years my brother has made a vast effort to put on a lot of size I don't like the super huge look myself (I'd take Frank Zane's physique over Jay Cutler's anytime!) but I support my brother as he's going to compete within the year and I think that's cool as fuck cause it takes a lot of dedication to be a competing bodybuilder on any level which is something your average joe doesn't seem to understand.


----------



## grim505 (Sep 21, 2011)

being big helps with everything...from fighting with shit heads to making the girl your with that night feel safe...plus if some club manager tries to rip me off of my moneys i earned playing there that night i just get real close to him and ask again very nicely...btw im 6'3" 245ish...


----------



## Asterix (Sep 21, 2011)

This can be answered in two words.
Self Confidence.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 21, 2011)

If you're lifting weights properly you'll eliminate most joint and back pain. Lifting weights also builds stronger bones and makes your immune system stronger. It'll make you fuck better. 

Weightlifting (all exercise I believe) increases the output of the gland in your brain responsible for giving you endorphins. Literally making anything that releases endorphins into your body better. Whether it's sex or eating or whatever. Interestingly enough over-eating has the opposite effect. 

You can carry shit easier. Seriously, this is a huge deal for me. And I'd imagine anybody else who's ever had to move, go on tour or lift anything heavy ever. It also makes lighter stuff even easier to carry stressing your body less. 

Weightlifting is also fantastic for your heart. It'll drop your resting heart-rate down right fucking low reducing stress and letting you live longer.

Chicks tend to like guys that are hot. Funny that. Of course, those frogman tend to have taken things too far.


I could keep going but I'm lazy so I'll sum it up like this:
Being in good shape will directly improve every single aspect of your life whether you notice it or not.


The real question should be:
What's the point of being skinny and fat? I'd much rather be fat and strong. It's better for you too.



Edit:
Also:
Arnold is awesome. Many lessons can be learned from him.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 22, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Edit:
> Also:
> Arnold is awesome. Many lessons can be learned from him.



In reality I don't think there are many lessons that can be learned from him.The guy had incredible genetics and he was picked out by Joe Weider and carried all the way to the top.Most of his success in life came from his charisma and luck rather than hard work and determination.Now don't get me wrong,5 of the 7 Olympias he won he completely deserved but he did not deserve 1972 nor 1980.
He graced the planet with one of the best physiques ever but as a role model some of the reasons i would criticize him for:

His Training advice is completely insane and would result in instant over training.
His bodybuilding career was made successful through not just his great physique but politics too.
He's a shit actor
His genetics were some of the greatest to ever walk on a bodybuilding stage



Please don't misinterpret my post though,I do absolutely adore Arnie's physique


----------



## Winspear (Sep 22, 2011)

I couldn't read all the replies but yes it is healthy for your heart. But it's just the same as any other hobby, or passion (if it's more to you than a hobby). I started going to the gym just to get a bit fitter and a little more muscular. A year later I'm quite into bodybuilding, _love_ my time at the gym and want to compete one day. It's just like anything else - doing it because you like it. Max's reply nailed it. Yes it has downsides like food costs etc. but so does everything. I'm sure bodybuilders would love to not have to eat so much, just like us guitarists would love to not have to replace strings etc. 

In short, I started going to the gym just to look better. Now I enjoy it so much and get so much out of it (I'm never tired, always motivated and full of energy, stronger) that I am just doing it because I love it. Whilst I started out trying to look good, now I'm quite happy with the thought of one day being _bigger_ than most people like - because I enjoy the sport.
Quite similar to my guitar playing actually - I started out to be cool, now I love it so much that I want to master it and don't give a damn about playing 'cool' music to please people.

Also, people spend_ tons_ of money on pointless crap they enjoy, even stuff that is bad for them. I am glad for the fact I have gotten into bodybuilding - alongside music it has made my budget my money to eat healthy (though a lot of course) and cut out all the crap.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 22, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> In reality I don't think there are many lessons that can be learned from him.The guy had incredible genetics and he was picked out by Joe Weider and carried all the way to the top.Most of his success in life came from his charisma and luck rather than hard work and determination.Now don't get me wrong,5 of the 7 Olympias he won he completely deserved but he did not deserve 1972 nor 1980.
> He graced the planet with one of the best physiques ever but as a role model some of the reasons i would criticize him for:
> 
> His Training advice is completely insane and would result in instant over training.
> ...



Good sir, anybody who says a person with Arnold's body didn't get where is is through hard work is just fucking insane. 

Playing the genetics card is fucking lame as well. Nobody has genetics to give them a body like that. It's all hard work. It's akin to saying Steve Vai is so good because of his genetics. It's actually fairly insulting to the guy.

I know serious body building types, who basically worship Arnold, and they believe that some of his training manuals have been Ghost written because they don't bare any resemblance to the routines he actually did to get ripped! Nearest they can tell is that Arnold did a 5x5 type routine.

He was a self-made millionaire well before he every started acting. Made his first million with a _mail order business_ (How times have changed) and bought into real estate. Imagine having Arnold as your land lord.

And he may be a, "...shit actor," but I like a lot of the movies he's in...

And now he's the govenator. Whether or not he's a good governor or not is actually irrelevant to the point I'm trying to make.

One of his goals when he came over from Austria was to end up in Politics. The guy achieves every goal he sets for himself. You can call it genetic or luck or whatever the fuck you want but it doesn't change anything. There are many great lessons to be learned from Arnold's life.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 22, 2011)

^ sorry for my 'roid rage yesterday, after a time out I'm feeling _much_ better today...


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 22, 2011)

And WTF... this many posts in and not one reference to:


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 22, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Good sir, anybody who says a person with Arnold's body didn't get where is is through hard work is just fucking insane.
> 
> Playing the genetics card is fucking lame as well. Nobody has genetics to give them a body like that. It's all hard work. It's akin to saying Steve Vai is so good because of his genetics. It's actually fairly insulting to the guy.
> 
> ...




*Was the Govenator. And you're right, it's not just genetics, it's also a lot of AS. I believe he started taking gear at age 15 or 16. 
The more time goes on and the more I find out about him, the less I like him. And he was one of my idols growing up, just like he was for many others, so it's hard.

Arnold didn't follow a 5x5- You can watch five minutes of pumping iron and put that one to rest.


This thread is subjective and a few people have already touched on that. I mean I think it's stupid to look like my drummer here:






But the kid pulls more poon than anyone I've ever met in my life. Girls constantly send nudes. He was nailing a pornstar in L.A. for awhile. It never ends. But I don't want to look like that just to pull vag. It should be noted that *girls* like boys, and *women* like men. I'd rather look like a man. I'd rather be huge and be able to defend myself and loved ones. Whoever said it about their friend being big and never having to fight is spot on. The bigger I got the less shit I got into 'til eventually almost ceasing indefinitely. Being big has lots of benefits, if for nothing else, never having to be called a pussy again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 22, 2011)

Personal preference... It's like choosing Peavey over some other brand or BRJ over some other builder or D'Addarios over some other string. If someone wants to spend their free time pumpin' iron, I say let em have at it. The less I fuck w/ said person the less likely they are to bother me. World keeps spinnin'...


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 22, 2011)

This thread is like wondering why anyone would want to play something other than the pentatonic scale.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 22, 2011)

^ +1 for bringing up Pumping Iron... 2 points that come to mind...

1. I used to be in sales and I still have friends that are the "Boiler Room" / "Wall Street" sales/marketing (douche?  ) types. Anyways, do you know that Pumping Iron is one of the most referenced motivational movies of all times? (Of course, so is Tommy Boy lol). I was at a conference with Tony Robbins as the guest speaker and they showed the scene when Arnold, Lou, and Lou's fam are having breakfast _prior_ to the Mr O. Arnold starts talking shit and saying how he had _already_ called his mom and told her that he won ("Can you imagine how happy she was for me?"). He also goes on about how if Lou had another month to train he would prob win, but then Arnold says that he would then also have another month too, so nevermind. The point is, he mentally 'psyched' him out prior to the competition. If you watch Lou in his precontest he was way bigger, more symmetrical, and had a better routine by all accounts. But after Arnold crushes him mentally, he goes on stage and lays an egg with his routine. He looked "sheepish" and didn't extend his lines when he posed. Basically, Arnold owned him! TLDR, so when we're talking Arnold it wasn't all about physique, it was personality/attitude/ambition/drive/etc...

2. The best scene for me is a deleted/bonus one. It was on the VHS not sure if it made it to DVD version, but Arnold is in the gym and some rat is curling some serious weight next to him... I think 2X as much as Arnold is. He starts flexing his 18" bi and talking more shit. Arnold just looks at him, smiles, flexes one of his ~24" pythons, and says in that stupid accent - "yeah, but do your arms look like these?"


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 22, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> This thread is like wondering why anyone would want to play something other than the pentatonic scale.


 
^ I'll take this for the win. Lock it up...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 22, 2011)

^ I second that.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 22, 2011)

This thread was asking a serious question about factual matters. Why lock it up? 

Max's post was great and kind of what I was thinking, but I still wonder whether there are any studies showing any real data about anything related to bodybuilding. 

I'll put it in simple terms:

I'm relatively skinny, always have been.

I haven't been in a fight since I was 9 years old and don't see that changing. Some of us grow out of that shit!

I'm effectively engaged and have no need/desire to attract more women.

The ONLY reason I'd have to put on another 20+ lbs. of muscle is if it were actually somehow beneficial to my health. I already am perfectly happy with how I look now.

What is so wrong with asking for actual concrete benefits to gaining large amounts of muscle mass?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 22, 2011)

How tall are you, how much do you weigh, how much is your body fat percentage?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 22, 2011)

Wasn't serious... 


troyguitar said:


> This thread was asking a serious question about factual matters. Why lock it up?
> 
> Max's post was great and kind of what I was thinking, but I still wonder whether there are any studies showing any real data about anything related to bodybuilding.
> 
> ...



"I takes diff'rent strokes to rule the woooooooorld!"


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 23, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> This thread was asking a serious question about factual matters. Why lock it up?
> 
> Max's post was great and kind of what I was thinking, but I still wonder whether there are any studies showing any real data about anything related to bodybuilding.
> 
> ...



Asking about concrete benefits =/= asking about the point of something. 

The benefits have been listed already. You know how good you feel right now, physically? Multiply that by .5 by every pound you gain. Suddenly that 20 lbs doesn't look that bad, does it? 

Anyways, what's the point of learning to sweep? What's the point as being as fast a shredder as Rusty Cooley? What's the point in ERGs? Getting big is a hobby, or for others, sort of an ideal, just like being able to shred on guitar probably is or was for you. It's not something that has a point. I've even heard guys I used to lift with wax poetic about expressing themselves through their bodies. Can't say I understood _that_, but who am I to demand that it has a point that makes sense to me? It is subjective, after all.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 23, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I didn't dis anyone. I just searched Google for the term 'body builder' and chose a picture I thought illustrated my point. I have no idea who Kevin Levrone is, but I'll now presume he's the guy in the picture.



D000ddddd!! Obviously joking man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 23, 2011)

I felt pretty great when I could workout. You'll constantly get compliments, feel more energetic, be more confident, etc... You also get a lot of respect!

Bulking up to a larger size is something you do more to earn the respect of your fellow bodybuilders, the hall mark of a newbie is, "LOL BUTI NEED TEH ABZ", when they're like 145. Zero respect for those kids. Gotta get to 200 then cut, maybe 

There's no reason not to workout sans money/health issues.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Sep 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> The benefits have been listed already. You know how good you feel right now, physically? Multiply that by .5 by every pound you gain. Suddenly that 20 lbs doesn't look that bad, does it?



So for every pound you gain, you feel half as good as you did before? 

Less iron, more math IMO.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 23, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> What is so wrong with asking for actual concrete benefits to gaining large amounts of muscle mass?



I gave you a whole bunch. If you don't believe me feel free to look them up.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 23, 2011)

One thing it helps (and no I'm not citing a specific study) is blood pressure.
I'm only reffering to the training itself, not the fact of being bulked.

To much training, weighted or cardio, will leave your everything in a constant state of inflamation. Inflamation at the cellular level leads to more rapid aging and breakdown at the cellular level.

As long as you do things in moderation it's most likely a positive thing. If your just trying to add a little meat on your bones and be in better shape then It does have some health benifits.

If trying to be bodybuilder big then you'll have to train to the point of excess to get those kind of results.

My advice is to do a couple short but intense workouts a week (weighted) and focus on one or two of the big compound lifts per workout,
like deadlifts and bench. Throw other moves in there sparingly.

Take 2 or 3 days off between workouts and include a little cardio on some off days.
Take some days off completely and if you get something nagging you like a sore elbow, knee or shoulder, rest it or find something with light weight that seems to hit that spot in a good way.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 23, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> This thread was asking a serious question about factual matters. Why lock it up?


 
_obviously_ (?) joking (and complimenting Rev's quote...)



> Max's post was great and kind of what I was thinking, but I still wonder whether there are any studies showing any real data about anything related to bodybuilding.


 
Are we talking about weight training, body building, powerlifting, ??? Because, obviously I don't think anyone on here is advocating the increased health benefits of looking like Jay Cutler or Ronnie Colman (i.e. Mr Olympia)... in fact, I already mentioned before that a lot of the magazine editors are even coming out and saying that enough is enough. One even told stories about how he had to interview a pro bodybuilder on the first floor because he had so much muscle mass he couldn't climb the stairs without almost passing out. But, if we're talking more realistically about increased muscle mass due to weight training just get on google/google scholar:

"The AHA panel concluded that the biggest benefit may be the creation of greater lean body mass, which burns calories more efficiently and keeps weight in check. Strength training also improves the efficiency with which the body uses sugar, decreasing the odds of developing diabetes, a major risk in heart disease. The report confirms that moderate intensity weightlifting can reduce blood pressure in normal and borderline hypertensive individuals, which lowers the risk of stroke and coronary heart disease. (www.strengthfit.com)"​ 
ScienceDirect - The American Journal of Cardiology : Usefulness of weightlifting training in improving strength and maximal power output in coronary artery disease
The underappreciated role of muscle in health and disease




> I haven't been in a fight since I was 9 years old and don't see that changing. Some of us grow out of that shit!


 
C'mon man... Just because I lift and I'm big doesn't mean I _start_ fights. I stated before about my friend that is ginormous and doesn't start fights either. But if you're suggesting we live in a nonaggressive world where as long, as you don't start fights, that others won't start them with you... well, not buying it.

Cool story time --> I was with my family driving. Light changes and the guy in front of me doesn't move so after about 5 seconds I give my horn a quick non-aggressive toot (I didn't lay on the horn). He looks up (prob texting) and flips me off and is staring at me in his rearview and yelling. He still doesn't move his car. I was like whatever asshole and drove around him. I'm having a conversation with my wife (already forgot about him) and he pulls up behind me yelling and gets out of his car. I might have gotten out, but the light changed so I figured oh well and kept going. He followed me a couple more streets and at the next light he hops out and starts running towards my car. I'm stuck in traffic, so I hopped out and the first things that I see are that he's prob 45ish, looks homeless, and has a large pocket knife clipped to his belt. I made a fist and repeatedly punched my open hand as hard as I could (broke blood vessels and I actually thought I broke something it was so swollen) and yelled that it would be his face if he didn't get back in his truck. He was apparently scared off and jumped back in his vehicle. Now that other solution is that I was carrying and could have brandished... but, yeah I'm happy that I can hulk up and intimidate someone when I need to, escpecially in order to protect my wife and kids.



> I'm effectively engaged and have no need/desire to attract more women.


 
That's you... that's hardly an effective argument otherwise. But congratulations!



> The ONLY reason I'd have to put on another 20+ lbs. of muscle is if it were actually somehow beneficial to my health. I already am perfectly happy with how I look now.


 
Good. Stay that way. Most people hate how they look (ask any girl). If you plan on doing anything athletic (sports) then it might be beneficial... I played in HS/college/military and I wouldn't have been able to if I was 150 lbs... plus my size/athleticism certainly helped me through 8 years of Marine Corps... but to each his own. My 265 lbs jacked buddy with 20" arms thinks I'm silly for spending hours practicing guitar, especially since I'm not in a band so "what are you practicing _for_?" he says... I have other friends that spend hours at the firing range blowing shit up because that's their hobby... others that 4-wheel, etc... we all waste our time/resources with hobbies... why's this any worse than any other?



> What is so wrong with asking for actual concrete benefits to gaining large amounts of muscle mass?


 
Nothing. Who said this? I like weightlifting, bodybuilding, sports, MMA, powerlifting, all that other similar shit blah blah etc... so, _I'll_ talk about it all ya want!

TLDR... yeah it was a long ass rant but too late you already read it...


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 23, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> This thread was asking a serious question about factual matters. Why lock it up?
> 
> Max's post was great and kind of what I was thinking, but I still wonder whether there are any studies showing any real data about anything related to bodybuilding.
> 
> ...




The Reverend pretty much nailed it. It doesn't matter if you're oh-so highly sophisticated and evolved beyond fighting (an activity exclusive to neanderthals right?)- that doesn't mean you'll never be in a fight. In fact, it's talking like that, with a condescending tone, that I've seen actually get more people into trouble than anything else. 
Everyone has laid out benefits to gaining mass. I don't know what more you're looking for. Nobody said there were health benefits to being hyuoooge. It really seems like you were just fishing for an answer so you could say "so what's the point then?" And that's already been answered too with more rhetorical questions. 

It's not a hard concept to grasp man. I think Joe Dirt said it best when he said, "Well, duh, might as, might as well ask why is a tree good? Why is the sunset good? Why are BOOBS good? Man, firecrackers, ya stick 'em in mailboxes, you drop 'em in toilets, shove 'em up a bullfrogs ass..."


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2011)

I kept meaning to get back to this thread when I WASN'T posting from a phone, then totally forgot all about it 



USMarine75 said:


> _Never_ said that you _had_ to be... but being in shape _helps_... just like a nice rack. I know plenty of girls with A cups that get attention, too. But, a pair of nice C/D's popping out the top of a shirt for a girl is like blood in the water...



I know man, I wasn't intending to single anyone out or put words in anyone's mouth since I wouldn't want that done to me. It was more of an overall comment versus "HEY! This guy said "x" and I don't find that to be right, so eat my "y" comment"



> Sorry, but that just comes off as naive. You're suggesting that people don't initiate conversations/hookups due to looks, or if they do that makes them shallow. I refuse to believe that you don't check out girls (or guys) and only date based on personality... don't buy that and never will.
> 
> I know girls that don't like muscles and prefer "teddy bear" type guys (chubby chaser?), but again we're talking about aesthetic and preferences based on looks.
> 
> I met my wife because I thought she was smoking hot (too hot for me) and the first things she noticed about me were my eyes and my arms... all physical attributes. We've been happily married/together 10+ years. So if our happiness is due to us being shallow, then good!



This one was a bit ...premature of me, and I should say 99% of the time I see girls/guys talking with one another at bars/social places in general, it's looking for a quick "wham bam thank you ma'am" and have never seen an actual, LASTING relationship come out of it. That's what was meant, but obviously it _is_ open for mis-interpretation, but if you and your wife met like that an have been married for 10+ years than that's fantastic; and just goes to prove I can be wrong about things as such.


----------

